# Is it fine to drink a tablespoon of Canola Oil to increase my daily fats?



## Alleyezonme (Mar 2, 2008)

Trying to keep it around 20%, however yesterdays calorie intake had my fat around 13% which i felt was bad, anyway my fat level today was seeming a little low to so tonight i drank a teaspoon of canola oil and it put it where it shud be at 20%, i read its a good fat and it has a good source of poly and monu fats, any thoughts?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 2, 2008)

Switch to EVOO or Fish Oil IMO.


----------



## Alleyezonme (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah after doing some research i found that canola oil apparently isnt that healthy for you, there seems to be some controversy regarding its consumption by humans, apparently EVOO is the best oil for you, anyways ill prolly just go buy some nuts tomorrow and stick to my serving of nuts for fats or maybe purchase some olive oil =p thanks for the answer danzik


----------



## Alleyezonme (Mar 2, 2008)

now hope fully i dont die tonight


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 3, 2008)

You can also have extra virgin olive oil


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 3, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> You can also have extra virgin olive oil



i concur


----------



## Alleyezonme (Mar 4, 2008)

thats what EVOO is SILLY (I had to google EVOO) haha


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2008)

If you chose to use nuts.  Preference based on fats would be Walnuts, and almonds


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> If you chose to use nuts.  Preference based on fats would be Walnuts, and almonds



pecans might be good too...but agreed....


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 6, 2008)

I usually buy some mixed nuts - almonds, pecans, and peanuts. They're a great source of EFA's and dense in calories for bulking. Great snack.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

forum9351 said:


> I usually buy some mixed nuts - almonds, pecans, and peanuts. They're a great source of EFA's and dense in calories for bulking. Great snack.



Agreed!
Also olive oil is a great way to increase your EFA's and calories.


----------

